# Treadmill MC70 Controller



## Cobra (Apr 3, 2017)

I have salvaged the motor and controller from a treadmill.
The motor is 130V 2.75HP.
The controller is a MC70.
Can the unit be operated by bringing 120VAC to the controller and using the same 5K pot that can be used on an MC60?
Thanks for the help.
Jim


----------



## Kernbigo (Apr 3, 2017)

this is for the mc60 don't know what the difference in the 70 is.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 3, 2017)

Kernbigo said:


> this is for the mc60 don't know what the difference in the 70 is.



Thanks
There look to be the same three connectors on the MC70 board as the MC60.
Just wondered if anyone here had actually set one up to run.
Jim


----------



## Kernbigo (Apr 3, 2017)

I have done a couple they work great. The only thing i would recommend is  cut the wiper lead on the 5 k pot and install the motor start and stop switch there. The reason for that is you can start the motor at the rpm you left it at and not back the pot way back off to start the cycle again. The wiper is normally the middle wire.Do add a main shut off also, to make sure the power is off.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks Ken.
Question for you you.  There are a pair of leads that go to the motor from the MC70 board that appear to be the 120VAC inputs.  Why would the AC go through the motor?
I have attached a couple of photos.  You can see the DC leads on the outer edges (Red and Black) and the other Blue and Blue/Yellow that are a pair somewhat interior to the DC leads.
One of the AC-in connections to the MC70 board goes to the motor and back and the other is free to attach to the line voltage.
Jim


----------



## WesPete66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I recall there being two leads running to the motor that were for a thermal overload protection function, and were labeled clearly on the motor.  Could that be what these wires are for?  (I'm using the MC60)


----------



## Cobra (Apr 4, 2017)

WesPete66 said:


> I recall there being two leads running to the motor that were for a thermal overload protection function, and were labeled clearly on the motor.  Could that be what these wires are for?  (I'm using the MC60)



These don't appear to be labeled but could be.  I will try leaving them in the circuit and see what happens.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 4, 2017)

Well, I will have to do a little more searching.  Tried the board with a 5K pot and got a steady 9.4V no matter what was done with the pot.


----------



## FanMan (Apr 4, 2017)

Red and black are the DC lines powering the motor, and it's clear from the pix that they go to the brushes.  The blue lines are the thermal cutout, either wired in series with the hot (black) AC power cord or (depending on the controller) connecting through the controller board.


----------



## FanMan (Apr 4, 2017)

From a quick google search it appears the MC-70 is expecting a PWM signal from the treadmill console, not a variable voltage from a potentiometer.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 4, 2017)

Well!
That's not going to make it terribly useful to me.
I guess I'll have to see if I can find a MC60.


----------

